

Netflix synthesizes a brainwave symphony for 'Sense8' - joubert
http://www.engadget.com/2015/07/29/netflix-synthesizes-a-brainwave-symphony-for-sense8

======
radoslawc
Haven't seen Sense8, and most probably won't any time soon since Netflix is
not available where I live. But trailer looks nice. One thing, maybe call me
ignorant, but if you take any wave, pick random points, use "algorithm" to
pick notes from it and then remaster it to create something like music it's
not going to be "brainwaves music" but just reorganizing random data and
assigning notes that sound nice together to it. In this way this is more
accurate "part of body" symphony [might be slightly NSFW]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tk-5RVMerfI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tk-5RVMerfI)

